# Peacocks- What determines when they fully color up?



## bur01014 (Sep 24, 2009)

This question has probably been asked before, but I am a little confused. Most people suggest doing an all male peacock tank...however, won't only the dominate male have color, while those that are weaker lose some color? I also heard they need females to color up to their full potential? Are there male peacocks that just don't color up that much and are considered dull misfits? I currently have a Sunshine benga with great color, and two red type Peacocks that are smaller than the sunshine, but they just don't have much color. Are they two small? Does size matter? Or will they never color up as long as the Sunshine is in their? Should i get females? They are about 3-3 1/2 inches.....is that too small to see real good color? Sorry for all the questions, but I got into peacocks because they look stunning.....mine just don't, at the moment.


----------



## 55gal (Jan 19, 2009)

I have an all male tank and they all are bright in color, most of the time.

If your Cichlids are juveniles they most likely won't get their true color until they mature.

A well maintained tank (clean water) is also a factor. A fish will loose it's color almost before your eyes if stressed, so your stocking list also effects color.

A well maintained tank is a happy tank. 8)


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

> Most people suggest doing an all male peacock tank...however, won't only the dominate male have color, while those that are weaker lose some color?


If you have a hyper-dominate male in the tank this very well may be the case, that is why an all male setup is a challenge - you want as much of a balance between all of the males as possible. If/when one goes hyper-dominate he must be removed to restore peace to the tank.



> I also heard they need females to color up to their full potential?


A courting male will show more color and wow than a male in a tank without girls around, its true. Think as a well balanced all male tank having all the boys at 90% all the time vs. 1 male at 100% and 3-5 brown/gray females. Obviously, your choice.



> I currently have a Sunshine benga with great color, and two red type Peacocks that are smaller than the sunshine, but they just don't have much color. Are they two small?


Could be not comfortable yet, being dominated, not enough info to determine for sure. Don't know the tank size or other tank mates to answer any better.



> Does size matter?


...must...not...take...bait... ummmm - To answer the question,sure to an extent, as does the temperament of the fish and that of the tankmates.



> Or will they never color up as long as the Sunshine is in their?


The joy of all male - maybe yes, maybe no.



> Should i get females?


only if you get rid of all of the males save one.



> They are about 3-3 1/2 inches.....is that too small to see real good color?


If they are 3 1/2in you should see some color.

What size tank? and entire stocking list? - including how long they have been in there.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have an all male peacock/hap tank and everyone is beautifully colored up. But I have a peaceful tank without anyone getting bullied. And I'm vigilant about water quality.

Some might say that your lighting may affect how the fish look to you.
Others might say what you feed them can make a difference. I personally use NLS foods.

However, some peacocks/haps can be very slow to mature. Taiwan Reefs, for example, have some color as they grow up, but don't get their full colors until they are fairly large. In my case I think my guy wasn't fully colored until he was about 4".

I've had others color up much sooner.

It's also possible you don't have enough fish in the tank to make them feel comfortable . . .


----------



## bur01014 (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, if this helps...I have pics of all of them in the "unidentified cichlid" section. My thread is "Identify these peacocks please".....perhaps check out the pics and tell me if they are fully colored, or perhaps what needs to be done to help them color up....or perhaps they are just too young? Help me out! Thanks! Btw, tank has two Aqua Clear 70s, 1 Biowheel filter, and is 55 gallon....fully cycled....it is a 55 gallon, with extensive rock work and hiding spots. Let me know what else would be helpful to know! Thanks for responses guys! BTW, water changes are done weekly...50%


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

> Well, if this helps...I have pics of all of them in the "unidentified cichlid" section. My thread is "Identify these peacocks please".....perhaps check out the pics and tell me if they are fully colored, or perhaps what needs to be done to help them color up....or perhaps they are just too young? Help me out! Thanks! Btw, tank has two Aqua Clear 70s, 1 Biowheel filter, and is 55 gallon....fully cycled....it is a 55 gallon, with extensive rock work and hiding spots. Let me know what else would be helpful to know! Thanks for responses guys!


Full stock list and how long they have been together.


----------



## bur01014 (Sep 24, 2009)

Well- just those 6 i have pics of....guess the first one is a female(so 5 males)....also bought 1 female of each kind to pair, but now I learned I better remove those.....I am a noob, but trying to learn...


----------



## bur01014 (Sep 24, 2009)

They have been together for maybe 2 or 3 weeks


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

> They have been together for maybe 2 or 3 weeks


One, give them time.

Two, for their apparent size, the color looks fine. Give them another 3 to 6 months to grow out to start to see some 'real' color.

Haps/peacocks take a long time to fully color up (up to 4yrs for a Pheno - the evolution of my 2+ year old below for reference) - that is something I have learned to appreciate and enjoy vs. mbuna.

I take pictures every couple of months of each of my fish, only in looking back do you really notice the evolution. Same fish same side in each photo below

I already had him for a year when the first picture was taken - he went from plain silver to the blue you see. Then the evolution of the spangles/flaking.

Sep - 2008









Dec - 2008









May- 2009









Sep - 2009


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

That's a very interesting series of photos. Do you have other series for other fish in your tank? I'd like to see that . . .


----------



## aFinFan (Jul 29, 2009)

I love the Dec 08 pic, beautiful fish I'd like to see more ,also of your 75 setup. opcorn:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

nice Pheno Goofboy


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

> Do you have other series for other fish in your tank? I'd like to see that . . .


Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" (Liuli) male - why more people don't keep them is beyond me - stunning and peaceful.

Sep - 2008









Apr - 2009 (Showing off for the girls)









Aug - 2009 (now all male tank...deeper color, fins a bit longer, and thinning out/getting longer)









Another, Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius" - a very hard to get a good picture of as he is iridescent, he changes as he moves. Pictures really don't do justice.

Dec - 2008









May - 2009









Sep - 2009











> also of your 75 setup.


Don't have any Tang pictures I am happy with at this point - need a macro lens. But this is what I have to date.

Yes, that is a reflection of my desk and not tissues in the tank .









Cyp leptosoma Kerenge Island









J. ornatus


----------



## aFinFan (Jul 29, 2009)

That Protomelas is beautiful :drooling: also your Cyp's really love those fish.Thanks for sharing GoofBoy :thumb:


----------

